# Baraggan Luisenbarn VS Iceman



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2009)

Baraggan Luisenbarn vs iceman barragan begin with his sword released who wins


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Iceman rapes. Hard.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Iceman will freeze him at Absolute Zero, and Baraggen dies afterwards.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 30, 2009)

Omega level Mutants >>>>>>>>> HST


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

The match ends a second after it started, that's how much rape it is in favor of Ice-Man. Barragan literally has no way to put Bobby down permenantly.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

That he can freeze the whole Planet at Absolute Zero also, he would solo the HST.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

Why would you put Iceman against a HST character?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Good thing is this not Iceman at his strongest, who is universal.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2009)

barragan owns him badly he is able to make rocks age and die before they touch him what make you guys think ice would be any different none of you guys haven't even bother in tell me how will the ice touch him if it would evaporate before it touches or just avoided with his time dilatation field that is alway around him


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Good thing is this not Iceman at his strongest, who is universal.



When was that?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Are we taking Icemans bullshit feat of defeating a cosmic being seriously?

or are we just gonna ignore that and focus on the sane things..he's done?

meh either way unless he gets breathed on first he can take the guy


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> barragan owns him badly he is able to make rocks age and die before they touch him what make you guys think ice would be any different none of you guys haven't even bother in tell me how will the ice touch him if it would evaporate before it touches or just avoided with his time dilatation field that is alway around him



The fact that as soon as the match starts Barragan is taken down to absolute zero never occured to you did it...or the fact that Bobby can reform himself from the very moisture of the air around so no matter what Barragan does, he's not putting Iceman down...or hell the fact that Bobby at his strongest could end up replacing one of the Abstracts.

Face it Drake rapes this...hard.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

> how will the ice touch him if it would evaporate before it touches or just avoided with his time dilatation field that is alway around him



Iceman has shown hypersonic travel and fighting speed before, speed is not a issue here. A good example here:





> When was that?



I think it was the time where he beated that one comsic being (I can't remember his name). It was stated Full Potential Iceman is a universal level energy manipulator seeing how most Omega Level Mutants have been know to have universal feats.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> The fact that as soon as the match starts Barragan is taken down to absolute zero never occured to you did it...or the fact that Bobby can reform himself from the very moisture of the air around so no matter what Barragan does, he's not putting Iceman down...or hell the fact that Bobby at his strongest could end up replacing one of the Abstracts.
> 
> Face it Drake rapes this...hard.





Hellspawn28 said:


> Iceman has shown hypersonic travel and fighting speed before, speed is not a issue here. A good example here:


time retardation field says hello from carajoland and anything that gets near him gets old like by thousand of millions of year proven by the fact that when they trowed rocks at him they got old before they hit him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> time retardation field says hello from carajoland and anything that gets near him gets old like by thousand of millions of year proven by the fact that when they trowed rocks at him they got old before they hit him



Barragan still gets taken down to absolute zero there's nothing he can do against that. and once again if Bobby's body is destroyed he can just reform himself from the moisture around him.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> time retardation field says hello from carajoland and anything that gets near him gets old like by thousand of millions of year proven by the fact that when they trowed rocks at him they got old before they hit him



Iceman is a sentient energy being.

He doesn't even need to be near him to use his powers against Baraggan.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2009)

cold is bound to age and age is bound to his control is that enough

at best he dies after breathing his respira


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> cold is bound to age and age is bound to his control is that enough
> 
> *at best he dies after breathing his respira*



Which Bobby would just come back from...and cold doesn't age...just like you can't age heat.

You do realize Bobby doesn't even have to be near Barragan to kill him right?


----------



## Black (Nov 30, 2009)

cold doesn't age you silly goose.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2009)

You think an Omega Level Mutant vs anyone in the HST is a fair fight ?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Iceman will be fine if he gets hit by his attack, if it has no effect on him then he will freeze him. Then Baraggen will die afterwards. Iceman was able to freeze people like Wolverine, and Juggernaut. He will have no trouble freezing anyone from Bleach.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 30, 2009)

Bobby rapes this hard.


----------



## xxshifterxx (Nov 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Iceman will be fine if he gets hit by his attack, if it has no effect on him then he will freeze him. Then Baraggen will die afterwards. Iceman was able to freeze people like Wolverine, and Juggernaut. He will have no trouble freezing anyone from Bleach.



OMFG RETARDS DID YOU SERIOUSLY FORGET THAT ANYTHING THAT TOUCHES BARRAGAN DIES??!!!!!SAME THING WITH ICE GOD DAMN IT!!!!!IT WOULD SIMPLY MELT >_>


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 30, 2009)

Iceman rapes hard.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 30, 2009)

Wait... Did Blackfeather Dragon actually say Barragan can age abstract concepts?


----------



## xxshifterxx (Nov 30, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Iceman rapes hard.



Duh ice aging=MELTING.

Put Ice on a surface it slowly takes time to melt.

That is what we call AGING.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes. Yes he did.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 30, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> Duh ice aging=MELTING.
> 
> Put Ice on a surface it slowly takes time to melt.
> 
> That is what we call AGING.



Yeah like that will stop Bobby.

Shut up noob.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> OMFG RETARDS DID YOU SERIOUSLY FORGET THAT ANYTHING THAT TOUCHES BARRAGAN DIES??!!!!!SAME THING WITH ICE GOD DAMN IT!!!!!IT WOULD SIMPLY MELT >_>



Go away and come back when you have a valid argument, but until then, negs.


----------



## xxshifterxx (Nov 30, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Yeah like that will stop Bobby.
> 
> Shut up noob.



Yea like iceman will stop barragan.

shut up king of noobs.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wait... Did Blackfeather Dragon actually say Barragan can age abstract concepts?



Yeah believe so, reminds me when Unknown said Barragen can age Thunder Blots.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> Duh ice aging=MELTING.
> 
> Put Ice on a surface it slowly takes time to melt.
> 
> That is what we call AGING.



That's not ice aging you child. 

Put ice into a completely sealed room with a temperature of 0 degrees with all things remaining constant besides time. Fast forward 324743284 years and see what happens.

Iceman rapes. Hard.

EDIT: Wow, i accidentally repped this fool. Self-Fail .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> Yea like iceman will stop barragan.
> 
> shut up king of noobs.



Iceman has a number of ways to kill Barragan...Barragan on the other hand has none, Bobby wil just keep reforming until he gets bored and just freezes Barragan's brain to end the match.

So either come up with a valid argument as to how Barragan would even stand a chance or fucking leave you're the noob here, so either you back up you're claims or shut the hell up.

Edit: oh goodie you just nulled me, i'm so scared.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Besides Iceman should speed bitlz him before he uses Respira on him. I have a feeling that this is going to become another bleach wank thread like the WWH vs. Bleach-verse thread.


----------



## Black (Nov 30, 2009)

I like ice, it keeps my soft drinks nice and cold.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 30, 2009)

hey look ma! i give him that n00b a red bar!

iceman roflstomps +1


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> Oh im soo scared also internet tough guy.



I see no proof backing up you're claims, shall I take this as a concession


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> cold is bound to age and age is bound to his control is that enough



the fuck cold ages? what?! what ? no..

and unless baragan can age all the water on the planet to..useless goo before bobby fucks him up...


Blackfeather Dragon said:


> at best he dies after breathing his respira



listen i don't buy nor believe in using feats that are flat out fucking retarded...like bobby kicking the piss out of the stranger

but he is certainly powerful enough to kill an espada..



Havoc said:


> Iceman is a sentient energy being.



i thought he existed as mist?/water


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Besides Iceman should speed bitlz him before he uses Respira on him. I have a feeling that this is going to become another bleach wank thread like the WWH vs. Bleach-verse thread.



I Don't think so.

I mean its only the OP and this other retard (who's probably going to get banned soon enough) arguing for Barragan, who quite obviously gets wtfraped.


----------



## xxshifterxx (Nov 30, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> hey look ma! i give him that n00b a red bar!
> 
> iceman roflstomps +1



Rofl another internet man,im so scared of rep bar!!LOL


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> Rofl another internet man,im so scared of rep bar!!LOL



I accept you're concession that you don't know jack...thank you for playing.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

This is the first time i'ved negged in months!


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 30, 2009)

Who is pos repping him?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> OMFG RETARDS DID YOU SERIOUSLY FORGET THAT ANYTHING THAT TOUCHES BARRAGAN DIES??!!!!!SAME THING WITH ICE GOD DAMN IT!!!!!IT WOULD SIMPLY MELT >_>



when you know what the fuck...your talking about

come back into this thread

until then..take your trolling your bullshit and your general ignorance and go home



Platinum said:


> You think an Omega Level Mutant vs anyone in the HST is a fair fight ?





secondly bobby Drake is not a decent omega he;s a shitty ass character who got author wanked

but that being said

he can solo bleach


----------



## xxshifterxx (Nov 30, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Who is pos repping him?



lololololololololololololololollolololoololollolloloolol nuff said


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Who is pos repping him?


Whoever they are, they must be dealt with.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Who is pos repping him?



i did it by accident...i am so so sorry..I'm kinda sick and tired so...i errored big time

can you please fix my mistake and accept my apologies sazabi-sama

and he fucking tried to neg me as a response...the hell

edited wait..no i only pos repped him once..and brought him back to one bar

who ever is doing this..is some one else entirely


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> lololololololololololololololollolololoololollolloloolol nuff said



Leave...but give us the people who are repping you first.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know why this is not close yet, Iceman will zoom by him and freeze him to death. Iceman would solo all of Bleach also.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i did it by accident...i am so so sorry..I'm kinda sick and tired so...i errored big time
> 
> can you please fix my mistake and accept my apologies sazabi-sama
> 
> ...



I made the same mistake 

And he replied by null repping me haha.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I made the same mistake
> 
> And he replied by null repping me haha.



He did the same for me, though i negged him...lol


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> He did the same for me, though i negged him...lol





Windwaker said:


> I made the same mistake
> 
> And he replied by null repping me haha.



so the same was done to you both

fucker..

why can't more newbs be like me?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I would neg him again, but i can't yet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so the same was done to you both
> 
> fucker..
> 
> why can't more newbs be like me?



That would be kinda cool yet at the same time kinda annoying, since due to your heavy use of ellipses i can't help but imagine William Shatner speaking when i read your posts. Which is great, but maybe not in large doses...

/ARE YOU WILLIAM SHATNER!?!?!?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 30, 2009)

I only neg for 82


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

He thinks he negged me. Did NOTHING.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Hadomaru I think you're sig might be too big...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Shitake... i'm gonna have to fix that.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2009)

question do ice age? yes everything that get close to barragan is suppose to age even rocks that would normally take billions of year to disintegrate  into dust became dust before touching him now look by slowing down time he is able to move from here that that that  to here that 
second of all this not a blood lusted battle therefore iceman isn't just going to froze him i have never seen iceman freezing an important enemy to absolute zero in just the start of the fight
if iceman try's to frost him for something that to iceman will take seconds for him take hours days or years thats the reason if something gets inside his time retardation field i gets old so fast so he can move and iceman would just froze air also because things go older quicker in his area the ice will just melt in seconds so even if it hits him the ice would just deforst before it create great deal of damage also he can use respira to rot iceman  and make him older without touching him


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 30, 2009)

What you fail to realize is Iceman isn't really "ice". He is a high level energy manipulator. The ice would reform faster than it rots, and really he can do more that just that he just doesn't know it yet. And if you want to try the in character route Barragan is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> question do ice age? yes everything that get close to barragan is suppose to age even rocks that would normally take billions of year to disintegrate  into dust became dust before touching him now look by slowing down time he is able to move from here that that that  to here that
> second of all this not a blood lusted battle therefore iceman isn't just going to froze him i have never seen iceman freezing an important enemy to absolute zero in just the start of the fight
> if iceman try's to frost him for something that to iceman will take seconds for him take hours days or years thats the reason if something gets inside his time retardation field i gets old so fast so he can move and iceman would just froze air also because things go older quicker in his area the ice will just melt in seconds so even if it hits him the ice would just deforst before it create great deal of damage also he can use respira to rot iceman  and make him older without touching him



Right now tell me how Barragan's going to stop the ice that is now freezing his brain solid from inside out...and once again you ignore that Bobby can just keep reforming from the moisutre around him


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> question do ice age? yes everything that get close to barragan is suppose to age even rocks that would normally take billions of year to disintegrate  into dust became dust before touching him now look by slowing down time he is able to move from here that that that  to here that
> second of all this not a blood lusted battle therefore iceman isn't just going to froze him i have never seen iceman freezing an important enemy to absolute zero in just the start of the fight
> if iceman try's to frost him for something that to iceman will take seconds for him take hours days or years thats the reason if something gets inside his time retardation field i gets old so fast so he can move and iceman would just froze air also because things go older quicker in his area the ice will just melt in seconds so even if it hits him the ice would just deforst before it create great deal of damage also he can use respira to rot iceman  and make him older without touching him



Iceman does not simply control Ice, he controls cold, which voids the whole "ice ages" argument.

As for in characterness, isn't barragan kinda dumb?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Iceman does not simply control Ice, he controls cold, which voids the whole "ice ages" argument.
> 
> *As for in characterness, isn't barragan kinda dumb*?



In character wise, Barragan would let Bobby take a few shots at him to show how his powers work, but that's really all Bobby needs to take Barragan down.


----------



## Black (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah yeah, they know me 'round here, they call me Iceman I 
ain't your friend boy, I'll fuck your wife man


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> That would be kinda cool yet at the same time kinda annoying, since due to your heavy use of ellipses i can't help but imagine William Shatner speaking when i read your posts. Which is great, but maybe not in large doses...
> 
> /ARE YOU WILLIAM SHATNER!?!?!?



no i am Denny crane

Denny crane...

yes...Denny Crane


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Aging a vacuum doesn't give it air
aging darkness doesn't give it light. 
And aging cold doesn't make it heat up.
Seriously....


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> question do ice age? yes everything that get close to barragan is suppose to age even rocks that would normally take billions of year to disintegrate  into dust became dust before touching him now look by slowing down time he is able to move from here that Link removedLink removed to here Link removed
> second of all this not a blood lusted battle therefore iceman isn't just going to froze him i have never seen iceman freezing an important enemy to absolute zero in just the start of the fight
> if iceman try's to frost him for something that to iceman will take seconds for him take hours days or years thats the reason if something gets inside his time retardation field i gets old so fast so he can move and iceman would just froze air also because things go older quicker in his area the ice will just melt in seconds so even if it hits him the ice would just deforst before it create great deal of damage also he can use respira to rot iceman  and make him older without touching him




hows he gonna rott a guy who exists a state of..liquid or gas?

and only requires moisture to reform...

essentially like i asked you before yet you ran from

can Barragan entropy the entire planet? thats the only way he;s winning


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i thought he existed as mist?/water



He exists as energy, the medium he uses happens to be water molecules.

Read X-men Forever, it explains it pretty well iirc.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 30, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> question do ice age? yes everything that get close to barragan is suppose to age even rocks that would normally take billions of year to disintegrate  into dust became dust before touching him now look by slowing down time he is able to move from here Link removedLink removedLink removed to here Link removed
> second of all this not a blood lusted battle therefore iceman isn't just going to froze him i have never seen iceman freezing an important enemy to absolute zero in just the start of the fight
> if iceman try's to frost him for something that to iceman will take seconds for him take hours days or years thats the reason if something gets inside his time retardation field i gets old so fast so he can move and iceman would just froze air also because things go older quicker in his area the ice will just melt in seconds so even if it hits him the ice would just deforst before it create great deal of damage also he can use respira to rot iceman  and make him older without touching him



First, Iceman's power isn't control over ice, which nullifies your entire argument, as if your retarded argument didn't do it already. Iceman controls THERMAL ENERGY, NOT ICE. You cannot age thermal energy. As long as matter exists, so will thermal energy.

Second, bloodlust is always on unless otherwise specified, so Iceman WILL blitz his ass and go for the energy drain, while Barragan is a dumbass who doesn't know how to move around a fucking stationary wall hanging in the air.

Third, Iceman's freeze is instantaneous. He doesn't "put ice" on things, he drains the thermal energy from the target until it converts itself to ice. Barragan cannot stop this with his time dilation field, because Iceman never actually has to move within Barragan's range and can simply hit him from miles away.

Fourth, _Barragan has no way to kill Iceman._ Iceman is _pure energy_. He cannot be aged, cannot be attacked physically, and is pretty much immune to everything but high-level molecular manipulation. Energy cannot be aged, it can only be converted, and Barragan has no way to do this. Iceman, barring massive energy manipulation or the annihilation of ALL WATER MOLECULES ON THE PLANET, is functionally immortal and unkillable.

Fifth, learn what the fuck you're debating before you put forth such a retarded argument.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2009)

Heh, raped his rep.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Havoc said:


> He exists as energy, the medium he uses happens to be water molecules.
> 
> Read X-men Forever, it explains it pretty well iirc.



really i stopped reading x men when they started pulling a loeb with the characters

but that makes sense given even before being over powered he could fashion himself a new body


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 1, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Right now tell me how Barragan's going to stop the ice that is now freezing his brain solid from inside out...and once again you ignore that Bobby can just keep reforming from the moisutre around him



Because you asked and seem to forget this alot, Barry has no vital organs of any kind his living super-bones.

And, hellspawn, Barry aging lightning was proven but then lightning isn't abstract at all.

The end result because of bobby's reforming ability is most likely a stalemate.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2009)

Or Barragan gets frozen to absolute zero.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 1, 2009)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Because you asked and seem to forget this alot, Barry has no vital organs of any kind his living super-bones.
> 
> And, hellspawn, Barry aging lightning was proven but then lightning isn't abstract at all.
> 
> The end result because of bobby's reforming ability is most likely a stalemate.



Okay, so he's lacking in vital organs.

Iceman can still steal enough thermal energy that he's literally frozen in place and unable to move.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 1, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Okay, so he's lacking in vital organs.
> 
> Iceman can still steal enough thermal energy that he's literally frozen in place and unable to move.



Okay, If he can do this to Barry then sure I guess bobby he wins then.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 1, 2009)

Freezes him, Barragan falls out of the sky, Barragan shatters. GG.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> Duh ice aging=MELTING.
> 
> Put Ice on a surface it slowly takes time to melt.
> 
> That is what we call AGING.



Something at absolute Zero would never melt, and I mean the universe would end before it melted.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 1, 2009)

They don't seem to get that Iceman doesn't just control ice.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> barragan owns him badly he is able to make rocks age and die before they touch him what make you guys think ice would be any different none of you guys haven't even bother in tell me how will the ice touch him if it would evaporate before it touches or just avoided with his time dilatation field that is alway around him



Iceman is capable of freezing the air around him, which is not something that Barragan's Death Breath can counter or age. Besides, it's not like Barragan would even have the chance to use his ability.



With an effect like this, Barragan won't be able to move even before he gets frozen solid at negative temperatures.



xxshifterxx said:


> Duh ice aging=MELTING.
> 
> Put Ice on a surface it slowly takes time to melt.
> 
> That is what we call AGING.



Okay, so lets assume Barragan actually gets his Death Breath off and melts the ice Bobby may create (this also assumes that he won't just freeze Barragan from the start). 

Iceman can freely convert water to ice, and vice versa. He can use a surprise attack by creating a flash flood strong enough to wash away the Juggernaut.



In other words, aging or melting any ice Bobby may create is completely useless.



Hellspawn28 said:


> Yeah believe so, reminds me when Unknown said Barragen can age Thunder Blots.





That would assume that he could even *react* to lightning, which no one in Bleach can do.



SunnyMoonstone said:


> Because you asked and seem to forget this alot, Barry has no vital organs of any kind his living super-bones.



Bleach characters have been constantly shown to bleed, meaning they do indeed have body fluids and moisture. Iceman can freeze or  steal moisture from other people.


*Spoiler*: _Iceman stealing moisture_ 








-----

Another thing to keep in mind is that CIS is on by default, meaning Barragan is a lumbering imbecile, which makes his chances even worse (not that he really had a chance to begin with).

So basically Iceman has a plethora of methods for killing Barragan, while Barragan's aging powers are pretty much useless. Barragan gets frozen solid in an instant.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 1, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Iceman is capable of freezing the air around him, which is not something that Barragan's Death Breath can counter or age. Besides, it's not like Barragan would even have the chance to use his ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Barry starts this released, but other then that sure you're right.

2. A wave of water or ice it turns to vaporize.

3.Maybe they haven't dodged lightning yet, but then how many times has lighting been fired by anyone in bleach? Or why does that matter here.

4. What part of living super-bones don't you guys get? He has no organs at all, no blood, no brain, no nerves system none of that, in his released state. He is just super-humanly strong bones. 

5.Yes, I to will say iceman win, but only really because of absolute zero.


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2009)

So Barragan can age the cold now? Drake brings it down to absolute zero temparatures and calls it a day. This is not a fight at all.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Iceman is capable of freezing the air around him, which is not something that Barragan's Death Breath can counter or age. Besides, it's not like Barragan would even have the chance to use his ability.
> 
> 
> 
> With an effect like this, Barragan won't be able to move even before he gets frozen solid at negative temperatures.


he don't need death breath to do this Link removed look how the concrete gets old and rot because he is just steping on it and how much does it takes for concrete to get down to dust and is not the  just that people intentionally destroy but it get old by itself until it is just dust and this is not his repira is his time retardation field that make things go old by the thousands or billions of years to for the cold that iceman produce on him that will normally take seconds  or nanoseconds to freeze someone for him will take years enough to move out of the area


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> he don't need death breath to do this Link removed look how the concrete gets old and rot because he is just steping on it and how much does it takes for concrete to get down to dust and is not the  just that people intentionally destroy but it get old by itself until it is just dust and this is not his repira is his time retardation field that make things go old by the thousands or billions of years to for the cold that iceman produce on him that will normally take seconds  or nanoseconds to freeze someone for him will take years enough to move out of the area



For the billionth time. How does cold age? Not ice, cold.

At absolute zero, atoms stop moving. How does barry deal with that?


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> he don't need death breath to do this that  look how the concrete gets old and rot because he is just steping on it and how much does it takes for concrete to get down to dust and is not the  just that people intentionally destroy but it get old by itself until it is just dust and this is not his repira is his time retardation field that make things go old by the thousands or billions of years to for the cold that iceman produce on him that will normally take seconds  or nanoseconds to freeze someone for him will take years enough to move out of the area



Provide us with some proof that he'll age the cold.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Provide us with some proof that he'll age the cold.





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> he don't need death breath to do this that  look how the concrete gets old and rot because he is just steping on it and how much does it takes for concrete to get down to dust and is not the  just that people intentionally destroy but it get old by itself until it is just dust and this is not his repira is his time retardation field that make things go old by the thousands or billions of years to for   *the cold that iceman produce on him that will normally take seconds  or nanoseconds to freeze someone for him will take years enough to move out of the area*


is that enough explication


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> is that enough explication



Barragan can't age energy why the fuck can;t you get that, that's really what Iceman is nowadays and what he manipulates, he manipulates cold energy and anything in it. 

You've already been given proof of him reforming and some of his feats, either concede or come up withsomething valid. Barragan is not winning this.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

It should also be noted that even if it was possible, aging COLD would have the opposite effect. Sustained cooling is what causes enormous glaciers to form. If Barragan ages COLD by a few million years, he'll basically flashfreeze himself, because instead of it taking several hundred thousand years, that glacier he just froze himself inside of will form in literally the blink of an eye.

Accelerating the flow of time when the air in the whole area is being forcibly cooled off is about the stupidest thing one can do. It literally means instant ice age.


----------



## Judas (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> is that enough explication



You really believe Barragan can age energy, because that is what Iceman is composed of. If he can't age energy, he has no method to beat Iceman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> is that enough explication



It would be, if Barragan could slow energy. 



			
				OBD wiki on Barragan's Time Dilation Field said:
			
		

> A field that surround Barragan that warps time. It slows any *physical* attack against him, making it very easy to block, dodge, or counter. Soifon, one of the fastest Shinigami, was significantly slowed by this field. What's more, it allows Barragan to rapidly age anything he touches, he was able to age Soifon's arm to the point where the bones broke and fractured under their own weight. It should be noted Shinigami can live for thousands of years. When in his Resurrecion form, his Time Dilation Field becomes more powerful. It is able to age *physical* objects that are thrown in his direction to dust, such as concrete, and by lightly stepping on the top of a building, aged a very large hole in the top. It also allowed him to avoid Soifon's bankai the first time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2009)

Also even if it could slow down time itself, Braggan would still be frozen because as long as he is in the area he will be frozen, pretty much like the explosion still hurting him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, this is even worse than putting Barragan up against Superman...


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

Let's not forget that barragan's ability has a limited range cityblock at best from what it was shown. All Iceman has to do is freeze th area around barragan to absolute zero.

From what i recall barragan said that thousands of years can pass in a second when he's using his ability. Well absolute zero ice should take a couple million years to melt give or take.

So in the end iceman can just leave him there to rot go insane or die of starvation


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> It would be, if Barragan could slow energy.


that do you thing energy doesn't age



noobthemusical said:


> Also even if it could slow down time itself, Braggan would still be frozen because as long as he is in the area he will be frozen, pretty much like the explosion still hurting him.


 rocks that takes billions of years to be disintegrated become dust before touching him that 

the OBD needs some actualization this just prove how useful is the OBD in stuff anime/manga related


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that do you thing energy doesn't age
> 
> rocks that takes billions of years to be disintegrated become dust before touching him Link removed



Actualy you'd be surprised to know that rocks age/corrode much faster (relatively speaking of course)


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 1, 2009)

Energy doesn't age


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

That part was not even worth commenting upon actualy


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

Kido is not energy, it's a compression of spiritual particals and is not the same thing as what Iceman is. for God's sake know what the hell you're talking about before posting.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 1, 2009)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> 1. Barry starts this released, but other then that sure you're right.



I didn't say anything about Barragan not being released.



> 2. A wave of water or ice it turns to vaporize.



Even if that happened, Iceman would simply revert it to ice or water again.



> 3.Maybe they haven't dodged lightning yet, but then how many times has lighting been fired by anyone in bleach? Or why does that matter here.



The burden of proof falls on you to show that Bleach characters could react to lightning. Saying that no one has ever fired lightning at them is not a valid argument.

And in this particular thread it doesn't matter, but the issue was brought up so I addressed it.



> 4. What part of living super-bones don't you guys get? He has no organs at all, no blood, no brain, no nerves system none of that, in his released state. He is just super-humanly strong bones.



And that is not going to save Barragan from being frozen in an instant. It also shows that Iceman would have no problem destroying the other Bleach characters.



> 5.Yes, I to will say iceman win, but only really because of absolute zero.



And your concession is accepted. Thank you for your time.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> he don't need death breath to do this Link removed look how the concrete gets old and rot because he is just steping on it and how much does it takes for concrete to get down to dust and is not the  just that people intentionally destroy but it get old by itself until it is just dust and this is not his repira is his time retardation field that make things go old by the thousands or billions of years to for the cold that iceman produce on him that will normally take seconds  or nanoseconds to freeze someone for him will take years enough to move out of the area



Okay, so he aged solid objects into dust. That's all well and good, but it isn't going to help him here. Barragan's powers can not affect the air around him, which Iceman can make colder and colder until Barragan is frozen.

And, like I said, even if he could age his ice and melt or evaporate it, Iceman would simply revert it back while creating more.

Barragan is getting frozen - nothing is going to stop this from happening.


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

Actualy if spirit particles were a form of energy that would mean that the only thing barragans ability does is increase thousandfold the amount of reiatsu that the kido user needs to supply the spell with in order for it to keep its current shape. 

Even if this may be so (doubtful) icemans energy levels are nowhere as low as bleachverse characters.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 1, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow, this is even worse than putting Barragan up against Superman...



Silver Surfer vs. Barragen will be next, I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Link removeddo you thing energy doesn't age
> 
> rocks that takes billions of years to be disintegrated become dust before touching him Link removed
> 
> the OBD needs some actualization this just prove how useful is the OBD in stuff anime/manga related




You're starting to sound like one of those AnimeVice retards who think Barragan can beat Superman easily.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 1, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Silver Surfer vs. Barragen will be next, I have a good feeling about it.



Dialga vs Barragan.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 1, 2009)

Barragan vs. Eternity (Marvel)


----------



## Ulti (Dec 1, 2009)

Pyron's testicles vs Barragan/Bleachverse


----------



## Elite Ace (Dec 1, 2009)

This guy is dupe and this sucks...

I once made Bloodlusted Iceman vs DBZ and peopel told me its rape in Iceman's favour.... this is 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Close thread and ban dupe please


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that do you thing energy doesn't age



That proves that Kidou ages, which is spiritual energy given some sort of form and released from the body where it eventually dissipates over time.

That doesn't mean he can age cold. 

Think of it this way, if barragan were to go into a completely sealed room with a constant temperature of 20 degrees and work his time mojo, would anything change? Other than maybe a slight adjustment due to barry's own body heat (if he has any) it would not, since cold is merely the absence of thermal energy, and thermal energy does not miraculously generate over time.

It is impossible for Cold to age since it's not a something, it's a lack of something.



> rocks that takes billions of years to be disintegrated become dust before touching him that



And again, Rock erodes much faster than Ice (given a constant temperature) but that doesn't matter because ice =! cold

If you don't understand it with that then there's no helping you.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 1, 2009)

Question to those that say energy doesn't age, why are you saying this? I know energy can't be completely destroyed but it does age.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 1, 2009)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Question to those that say energy doesn't age, why are you saying this? I know energy can't be completely destroyed but it does age.



Energy itself cannot age. It can only be converted to other types of energy or matter.

What CAN be aged is the FORM that the energy takes. A kido attack, for example, is a temporary coalescence of spiritual energy formed into an attack, and if you age it then the attack runs its course prematurely, dissipating the energy.

Iceman DRAINS the thermal energy from the target, he doesn't actually push energy INTO it. Aging it would either do nothing or actually SPEED UP the process of freezing. Thermal energy is so fundamental in nature that you can't age it into anything else (well, maybe at the heat death of the universe...).


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Barragan is vulnerable to internal attacks. Iceman can manipulate temperature inside of objects. He could just freeze his insides while completely bypassing his field.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 1, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Energy itself cannot age. It can only be converted to other types of energy or matter.
> 
> What CAN be aged is the FORM that the energy takes. A kido attack, for example, is a temporary coalescence of spiritual energy formed into an attack, and if you age it then the attack runs its course prematurely, dissipating the energy.
> 
> Iceman DRAINS the thermal energy from the target, he doesn't actually push energy INTO it. Aging it would either do nothing or actually SPEED UP the process of freezing. Thermal energy is so fundamental in nature that you can't age it into anything else (well, maybe at the heat death of the universe...).



Okay, then thank you for answering my question and so nicely too. +rep for you


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

let me restate this for those of you who look like you don't understand iceman freeze the area lets say in 3 nanoseconds now inside barragan time* retardation* those 3 nano seconds translate into years or hundreds or thousand of it because time there pass faster than the time outside the field do you guys get it now when he walks the atoms around him move faster *since time is passing faster in relation to the time outside his field (keyword ) faster in relation* his time retardation field  ever he touches now iceman decide to freeze the area around him what happen he doesn' frost instantly because the cold is taking longer to reach him because for what takes 1 minute inside the fiel tkes years so he simply move out of the area

PD:surrender


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Not if the freezing happens from inside his body.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 1, 2009)

Just go the whole hog and have Dark Schenider w/ Gold Experience Requiem vs. Barragan already.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 1, 2009)

That's why Hachi was able to sneek that teleportation right past him amirite. Also why Soifon's Bankai took off half his head. Hundreds of years indeed. Your wanking fails so much.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> let me restate this for those of you who look like you don't understand iceman freeze the area lets say in 3 nanoseconds now inside barragan time* retardation* those 3 nano seconds translate into years or hundreds or thousand of it because time there pass faster than the time outside the field do you guys get it now when he walks the atoms around him move faster *since time is passing faster in relation to the time outside his field (keyword ) faster in relation* his time retardation field  ever he touches now iceman decide to freeze the area around him what happen he doesn' frost instantly because the cold is taking longer to reach him because for what takes 1 minute inside the fiel tkes years so he simply move out of the area
> 
> PD:surrender



See you don't seem to understand that the freezing will be happening to him from the inside out, Barragan has no defence against that, that's why Hacci was able to defeat him. Now if you don't mind please condede, because you don't know a damn thing about Iceman.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 1, 2009)

you know I think he genuinely thinks barragan can age coldness. it's that sad.


----------



## xxshifterxx (Dec 1, 2009)

And you all forget to realize that Iceman is alive and barragan=Spirit.

For example.

Omfg!!!It's a ghost let me capture it!!*Goes through ghost*I wonder why can't i touch it??


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> And you all forget to realize that Iceman is alive and barragan=Spirit.
> 
> For example.
> 
> Omfg!!!It's a ghost let me capture it!!*Goes through ghost*I wonder why can't i touch it??



Bleach characters are perfectly tangible and affected by physical phenomena.


----------



## xxshifterxx (Dec 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Bleach characters are perfectly tangible and affected by physical phenomena.



Omg...Ice man that piece of overpowered crap.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 1, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> Omg...Ice man that piece of overpowered crap.



iceman's had much better showings than barragan in terms of powers and abilities.

i mean bleach fan's have to admit when Kubo fucks up horribly.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 1, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> iceman's had much better showings than barragan in terms of powers and abilities.
> 
> i mean bleach fan's have to admit when Kubo fucks up horribly.



To your statement I'll say tell that to everybody who likes something no matter what it is. Besides fuck ups are in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 1, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> let me restate this for those of you who look like you don't understand iceman freeze the area lets say in 3 nanoseconds now inside barragan time* retardation* those 3 nano seconds translate into years or hundreds or thousand of it because time there pass faster than the time outside the field do you guys get it now when he walks the atoms around him move faster *since time is passing faster in relation to the time outside his field (keyword ) faster in relation* his time retardation field  ever he touches now iceman decide to freeze the area around him what happen he doesn' frost instantly because the cold is taking longer to reach him because for what takes 1 minute inside the fiel tkes years so he simply move out of the area
> 
> PD:surrender



so essentially..your trying to claim that Barragan hass time manipulation on a level comparable to a green lantern?

your completely full of shit mind you

but i just want to clarify this...

you seriously trying to claim that..Barragan can delay the inevitable freeze off that is high end sonic....enough to dodge

despite never ever showing this reaction time ever in his entire appearances? yes?

you feel that this ability..you've essentially made up...is going to prevent him from being taken down...

when..it certainly didn't help him in the series yes? i mean it isn't as if soi fon didn;t crack his face and he needed wonderboy..and fat albert to bail his ass out yes?

how far are you willing to take this?


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

When i get more posts i wanna be just like you 

Afterall the main reason i joined is to stop Unknown from posting.
Allthough it seems ima have to make a bigger list


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 1, 2009)

Pinguinus said:


> When i get more posts i wanna be just like you
> 
> Afterall the main reason i joined is to stop Unknown from posting.
> Allthough it seems ima have to make a bigger list



me? really? I'm not that spectacular 

and really? you and unknown rivals?

increase the list..and thus your rivals..thus increasing post count threw long arguments


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> me? really? I'm not that spectacular
> 
> and really? you and unknown rivals?
> 
> increase the list..and thus your rivals..thus increasing post count threw long arguments



I wouldn't call it rivalry just hate and rage mainly. I started off as a happy lurker learning new things then i see random posts written by a troll.

A couple of days afterwards i began to realize that the guy is serious and since then i've been getting headaches trying to read his posts. Hell i even began reading One Piece for the sole purpose of participating in the main threads here and not being called a bleach wanker (having completed bleach and all)


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 1, 2009)

Pinguinus said:


> I wouldn't call it rivalry just hate and rage mainly. I started off as a happy lurker learning new things then i see random posts written by a troll.
> 
> A couple of days afterwards i began to realize that the guy is serious and since then i've been getting headaches trying to read his posts. Hell i even began reading One Piece for the sole purpose of participating in the main threads here and not being called a bleach wanker (having completed bleach and all)



you can always go my route

"i don't really care unknown your a third party source and I'm under obligation to even acknowledge you or any one elses numbers"

or you can do your thing

its good to see new members...


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah i could take that route but usually people start arguing with him and the debate goes down the drain 

All i can hope to achieve is get him banned or come up with more interesting arguments. 
I'm gonna try both and if i have the time maybe even post my theory about valid powerscaling in the meta dome.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 1, 2009)

Or you could baffle him with non-sequitars...
Anyway, is this victory recorded in the wiki yet? i'll do it, if it isn't.


----------



## Pinguinus (Dec 1, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Or you could *baffle* him with non-sequitars...



Somehow i doubt he'd be affected. Allthough it would provide some rather lulzy outcomes.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 2, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> let me restate this for those of you who look like you don't understand iceman freeze the area lets say in 3 nanoseconds now inside barragan time* retardation* those 3 nano seconds translate into years or hundreds or thousand of it because time there pass faster than the time outside the field do you guys get it now when he walks the atoms around him move faster *since time is passing faster in relation to the time outside his field (keyword ) faster in relation* his time retardation field  ever he touches now iceman decide to freeze the area around him what happen he doesn' frost instantly because the cold is taking longer to reach him because for what takes 1 minute inside the fiel tkes years so he simply move out of the area
> 
> PD:surrender



You do realize that Bobby has been outright stated to be able to FREEZE THE ENTIRE PLANET, right?

Barragan's field has a very limited range. Even assuming your BS is true, which it isn't, he's toast as soon as he steps outside where that range was, because there, it will be ridiculously cold already and he'll freeze solid.

All he could do in your scenario... is create a small safe area where to stay, and hipe he doesn't run out of reiatsu to keep his power active before Bobby gets bored and looks for a hooker or something.

In short, at most he can stall for a limited time, then he gets popsicled whether he wants to or not. Bleach very explicitly states that people, even Espada, DO run out of juice to power their abilities eventually... Iceman, on the other hand, can only be stopped by knocking him unconscious entirely.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 2, 2009)

xxshifterxx said:


> And you all forget to realize that Iceman is alive and barragan=Spirit.
> 
> For example.
> 
> Omfg!!!It's a ghost let me capture it!!*Goes through ghost*I wonder why can't i touch it??



Chat hit a hollow with a telephone pole.

Your argument is null and void.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 2, 2009)

Not to mention that OBD conventions auto-assume that in all such matchups, things like that are disregarded...


----------

